# OT: Is CARMELO worth a MAX deal??



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Rocky Mountain NEWS said:


> If you ask his agent, there might not be much to negotiate. Calvin Andrews said Friday his client figures to be in line for a maximum deal. "If he has the season that we expect, I would see it as a no-brainer," Andrews said of a maximum contract. "If not (the Nuggets), somebody will (offer him one)


I absolutely think not.....

1. He isnt a good defender

2. Isnt known as a good rebounder

3. doesnt dish out assists....he'd rather look for his shot first

personally i think he is a very selfish player.....i remember in his rookie year when coach took him out of a game for not rebounding and when the coach wanted to put him back in the game he refused.....He also is always preaching about self accomplishments about "Im going to be an allstar this year", you shouldnt have to dedicate your game to becoming an allstar...your game should speak for itself!.....i think the only thing he has going for him and the only reason why a team would give him a max is because he has a very marketable name......people would go out and buy his jersey like crazy because of all the lebron vs carmelo hype........i think thats why he's so famous he should be thanking lebron!.....i would offer bosh a max before i would ever give one to carmelo


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Compare him to what other guys got this offseason. Max deal is a sure bet


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Glenn Robinson 2 will get his max money.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*You guys don't know squat about 'melo*

The guy does what he is told and his primary job is to score, not play pg. He is one of the better rebounding sf in the league, especially considering he is on the perimeter on both D and O quite a bit. He defense has been so-so but is improving. He is a great scorer, an unselfish passer, and a gifted all-around young player. At his age, there are not many who can command more. Christ, the guy carried SU on his back (his SORE back) to a national 'ship. If the Knicks had any way to get him, they'd jump at him in a minute. A star. Spend more time watching him...not reading about him.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Hes a scorer, he reminds me of a more athletic Mark Aguire. He is average rebounder and defender at best. In todays day and age of contracts that will undoubtedly get him a max deal.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Copper said:


> Hes a scorer, he reminds me of a more athletic Mark Aguire. He is average rebounder and defender at best. In todays day and age of contracts that will undoubtedly get him a max deal.


think of it this way, the bucks gave michael redd the max. Im sure if denver refuses to give into carmelo's demands, there will be other teams that will jump at the opportunity to land him.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

If I was Melo's agent I'm sure I would say K-Mart got a max deal, and Melo has been the better player. I'm still waiting for K-Mart to live up to that 90 million + deal. Any day now..:wait: Kenyon, any day now.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> If I was Melo's agent I'm sure I would say K-Mart got a max deal, and Melo has been the better player. I'm still waiting for K-Mart to live up to that 90 million + deal. Any day now..:wait: Kenyon, any day now.


kmart is a product of jason kidd. Without him, kenyon is just another average player who has received a max contract because of managements poor decision making.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> kmart is a product of jason kidd. Without him, kenyon is just another average player who has received a max contract because of managements poor decision making.


See we agree on something!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> See we agree on something!


yes, i take nothing personally and hope we can be friends.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> yes, i take nothing personally and hope we can be friends.


Of course, I attack the post, never the poster. :biggrin:


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> think of it this way, the bucks gave michael redd the max. Im sure if denver refuses to give into carmelo's demands, there will be other teams that will jump at the opportunity to land him.


 So you are agreeing with me... :cheers:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He deserves it because he is very marketable, and Coach Karl has even taught him how to play a little bit.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Melo will get the max because he deserves it! People look at Melo' and judge him as if he is a 10 year veteran! He is only 21 years old! If Denver let him go because they thought he didn't deserve the max it would be the worst move in the history of the franchise.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: You guys don't know squat about 'melo*



alphadog said:


> The guy does what he is told and his primary job is to score, not play pg. *He is one of the better rebounding sf in the league,* especially considering he is on the perimeter on both D and O quite a bit. He defense has been so-so but is improving. He is a great scorer, an unselfish passer, and a gifted all-around young player. At his age, there are not many who can command more. Christ, the guy carried SU on his back (his SORE back) to a national 'ship. If the Knicks had any way to get him, they'd jump at him in a minute. A star. Spend more time watching him...not reading about him.



did you actually say that?..or was that a typo.....


yea melo was a beast in college, but this is the NBA not college where more than half of the players dont make it to the NBA

the question wasnt will carmelo get the max deal

* THE QUESTION WAS "IS CARMELO WORTH A MAX DEAL!!!!!*" and so far only one person answered that with a NOOOOOOO:biggrin:

props to thekid for answering with his opinion


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

carmelo stinks. sorry but he really does, he's not worth a max deal. the only reason there was so much hype around him was because he came into the league with lebron. personally, i wouldn't even want him on my team. he's so overrated its not funny.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree the guy is overrated and nothing special. There are 30 guys in the league in his position as good.

The Nuggets should ship him for some lottery picks.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont think so


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

He is good but not a max player yet. He hasn't shown that he can carry a team for a stretch in the NBA. He'll get it, but he doesn't deserve it. I look at the following as max players (and I'm not trying to list them all, just some): TMAc, Kobe, Garnett, Wade, AI, Dirk, Duncan, Shaq, Jermaine, Amare.

He is in the next tier: Melo, Bosh, Yao, Brand, Nash, Webber, Hamilton, Billups, Kidd, Marbury (some of these guys are here cause they got a little age/injury on them).


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i dont think hes overrated that much,but hes worth a max deal.
so far,hes a great scorer and avg in everything else.a lot of players who hav max deals hav that type of talent.the scary thing is,hes still very young.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

He'll get the max, sure. But he isn't worth a max contract..


----------

